# Sundance 17- Everything is always wet!



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Same boat, same issues. I keep kayak scupper plugs in the two deck drains, and put ball valves on all the live-well hosing. Seems to work pretty well, but the hatch design is just a flawed one. Probably one of the worst parts of the boat. I'm able to get a pretty dry ride with working the trim tabs properly, just takes some getting used to. I'm happy with the boat overall for the price. Seems to do everything well, but nothing great.


----------



## Kilgore (11 mo ago)

I've reached out to these guys to do replacement hatches. They seem decent and are decently priced.









MarineFab Custom Marine Products


Marine Manufacturing and marine fabrication. American made dive racks, boat storage systems, marine boat hatches, boat panels, custom marine fabrication, starboard boat parts, OEM boat replacement parts, and all things marine! Call today to turn your idea into a finished product!




marinefabfl.com





Other thing is the rod storage. If you are fly fishing, just begging to have the tip broken off of my rod just getting it in and out of storage. And also, if the cockpit floods, the entire bilge is flooding and sinking the boat!

I'm also looking to put a dual bank charger on it, since the trolling motor battery is not charging while the boat is running.


----------



## Kilgore (11 mo ago)

Cutout the side rod holders a lot. That has made life so much better. I would love to add some spray rails but I don’t know if it can be done without separating the top cap.


----------



## Kilgore (11 mo ago)

These should fix the water on deck. It’s a bit of a pain but they are the same size that the factory uses.









Thru Hull 1.5


Stainless Steel Thru Hull




gemlux.com













Duck Bill Scupper Valve And Assembly For 1.5


Looking for a duckbill scupper for your boat project? Shop our boat accessories made from the best marine-grade material today online at Gemlux.




gemlux.com


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Kilgore said:


> These should fix the water on deck. It’s a bit of a pain but they are the same size that the factory uses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did the duckbills work out? I'm looking at options for my project. I raised the deck to be self bailing and the drains will be about 3" from the water but wanting to make sure when backing I'm not flooding the boat. Thanks, Michael


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Best solution is rubber stoppers


----------



## TidalWaters (11 mo ago)

I have a 2014 FX17 and have the same problem. Reaching out to Spyder has been a dead end for me and most dealers won't call me back so I have found plugs that fit my scuppers that work well and I put beefier gaskets around the hatches which has seemed to help keep things dry. 
Great starter skiff for the money Spyder just needs to change a few minor details and it could make a world of difference .


----------



## Kilgore (11 mo ago)

I did the scuppers on a 23 Regulator and it fixed water coming into the cockpit. I’m sure it would do the same here.
Another note, I have to remember to put the drain plugs in the 2 live wells when launching. I’ve replaced the cheap plastic ball valves that supply water, but the wells are still always wet. The only thing I can think of is water is going up the drain into the well on launch 😂


----------

